# Fumidil-B



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've heard the rumor, but the bee supply places sitll list it.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Well I just answered my own ?.
just got off the phone with Mid-con the makers of fumidil,& was told that they are not making it right now ,But they will start back to making it.
also said that they will have a new product out in about 2 weeks called Fenaginlin (I think thats the way she spelled it).that is about the same thing as Fumidil>>>>Mark


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Mann Lake is carring a new product, Fenaginlin, which is supposed to be the same thing but easier to mix.

I personally have found no need to use the stuff, and find few people I now use it anymore. 

At a seminar on desease and pest control at the Tri-County Workship in Wooster, Ohio (two years ago I think) they took an informal poll of who used Fumidil. In a room with about 150 beekeepers, only about 10 raised their hands.

Your milage may vary, but I've had excelent results wintering without using it in fall feeding, despite the large losses other have had in my area.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought a bottle when all my bees started dying but never used it. When I figured out it was the varroa mites, I just worked on that instead. The bottle is still here. I don't know what the shelf life is. So far, I've never used any at all. I figure it's for treating a stress related disease that is better treated by removing the stress.


----------



## John Seets (Jan 9, 2003)

Mike,

Fumidil-B (Bicyclohexylammonium Fumagillin)is an antibiotic (I think) used to specifically treat Nosema Disease. Nosema disease, an adult disease caused by a protozoan, weakens the digestive track of infected bees and allows pathogens to enter the honey bee's gut where they can cause significant damage. Symptoms of severe infection include dysentery, reduced honey production, decreased longevity and winter death. Treating colonies in fall with Fumidil-B improves their chances of survival. It is difficult to sample for nosema disease so annual prophalactic feeding of Fumidi-B is recommended. It has been recently estimated that 70-80% of all hives in the US are NOT being treated and are infected. When I was diagnosing bee diseases at the Beltville Bee Labs in the 70s, this disease was fairly prevelent then.

To extend shelf life, keep the Fumidil in the freezer.

Thanx.

John


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i don't take antibiotics when i'm not sick and either do my bees,i usually won't take them even when i am sick.i use fumidyl in the spring if there are obvious signs of dysentary,it seems to work and get them back on tract.


----------

